# Wanted: Cheese Enchilada Recipe



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone got a good cheese enchilada recipe they are willing to share. 


I was thinking about browsing some cookbooks, but thought it might be fun to try some that others have tested.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

nothing special but good. take 12 tortillas spray with pam and cook in oven for a few minutes to make them more plyable. or you can dip them in a skillet with a thin layer of hot oil 1 at a time(more messy). spray a baking ( about 8" by 14") and pour a thin layer of sauce on the bottom. dip tortilla in sauce then fill with cheese and roll, placing seam side down in baking dish. repeat until all 12 are done. cover with additional sauce and cheese and bake til done. i like to add some queso fresco in addition to using shredded cheese. crab meat, beef, shrimp or chicken can also be added. i know what i'm having for dinner now...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Like boat money said... cook the tortillas in the sauce or in some hot oil just a bit to wear they are bendable but not floppy. If you don't do this they will pretty much dissolve when you take them out of the oven. If you don't have a recipe for homemade enchilada sauce, the ones in a can by Hatch are pretty darned good. We like the Tex-mex one and the Green one. My wife uses colby jack cheese inside the tortilla and places the seam side down in a little sauce poured in the dish. Pour the rest of the sauce over them and sprinkle a little more cheese on top, then bake. 

The Hatch green sauce makes fantstic shredded pork and jack cheese enchilada's. those are my favorite of the ones she makes. Good luck!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

You want red cheese enchiladas or with chili-con-carne ????? I like chili-con-carne, use your favorite chili recipe, add ground beef, no beans, no chunk veggies, just chili seasonings and ground beef, after it comes together thin it out with water and use masa or corn flour to thicken it up like a gravy, i like to dip my tortillas in hot oil to soften them (just for a second), I really like the CHEAP AMERICAN cheese that HEB sells.... After you get them put together BROIL them, dont bake, they come out alot more authentic broiled, just watch them so you dont burn them, enjoy...


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

use to be a place in El Campo that had the best cheese/onions enchiladas ya ever tasted, covered with chili on a bed of Spanish rice i think the onions were Vidalia's 
went every Sunday with our car club.

man i miss both.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

about how long does it take to cook them?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

prep time + cook time, or just cook time


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

25-30 minutes tops


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

Try using Hatch's green chile sauce!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Allright!! thanks for the suggestions!! I'll be giving it a try this weekend. I'll let you know how they turn out. (i'm going to add some red chili's that a buddy brought me from el paso)


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

gonna try out the recipe tomorrow with my father. thanks everyone


----------

